

Seeking Beta Testers and Feedback - msmonroe

I need beta testers and feedback to give me validation about this idea suggestions about what more needs to be done.
mysimplecircle.com is like an address book for the 21st century, everyone maintains their own information instead of you maintaining everyone else’s information; which ends up being out of sync when they move or change phone numbers. You add your personal information, address, phone, email, and web links of sites you are on and you share the information with the people that you want to see; this can either by group or on an individual basis. Some information you might want to only share with your family and some with friends and you can choose what information you want to share. It can also be any type of information also that you want to share. You can also create groups with preset permissions or set permissions by the individual. There is also a public group that you can add yourself into and share some information, but of course minimal amount, maybe just enough for someone to find you and ask to connect with you. You can show hobbies, professional interests, anything. People might want to connect with you by different criteria if you’re in the public group, by hobby or different interests. If you don’t want to be in the public directory, you can send email invites for people to join you on mysimplecircle. You changed your phone number? Just change it in mysimplecircle and the people that have my simple circle accounts will see that reflected automatically.  Join a new site? Update that in mysimplecircle.com  and share the information to the people that you would like to join you.
======
raphsabb
I dont like the name for it but it looks to be a great idea

